# urS6 1997 deutsch diplomatic car



## FXkustomART (Jan 28, 2009)

Voici ma belle urS6 1997-MTM stage 1+ chipped- the unfair advantage
Here's my new urS6 1997-MTM stage 1+ chipped- the unfair advantage


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: urS6 1997 deutsch diplomatic car (FXkustomART)*

kinda emo looking towards the end, but the car looks good... also the photographs dont do the car justice (too much **** around the car)... were the pics snapped with a ****ty point and shoot camera???


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: urS6 1997 deutsch diplomatic car (digitaldub)*

My favourite colour, second only to Nogaro Blue. Nice car, I just hope you don't drive around daily with the fender flags.







I'm curious how you successfully got under the 15 y/o import rule and changed ownership of the car. Do you work at the German consulate?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I doubt there was anything to get around, 1997 S6 models were imported to Canada from the factory.
I just bought one myself.......


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

I also *almost* bought a green `97 S6 way back in 2000. Ended up with my Passat TDI instead and the rest is history.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (tdimeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdimeister* »_I also *almost* bought a green `97 S6 way back in 2000. Ended up with my Passat TDI instead and the rest is history.









LOL....then I gues you already knew that.........


----------

